# CallableStatement Probleme



## Gossi (11. Okt 2011)

Hiho liebe Community,

Ich habe vor kurzem bereits ein Problem mit CallableStatements gehabt(klick mich).

Nun habe ich das ja hinbekommen, stehe nun aber vor einem neuen Problem:
Das Statement wird auf der Datenbank nicht ausgeführt, hierzu hab ich nun 2 Fragen:

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich das Statement nach dem setzen der Parameter ausgeben zu lassen?

Wenn ich also eine Prozedur habe:

```
DECLARE
    steuerID NUMBER := ?;
BEGIN
    WFLPROD.DS_PKG.set_steuer(?,?,?,?,?,steuerID);
    ? := steuerID;
END;
```

Möchte ich mir sowas ausgeben lassen:

```
DECLARE
    steuerID NUMBER := 0;
BEGIN
    WFLPROD.DS_PKG.set_steuer(8,1,10,2,-1,steuerID);
    ? := steuerID;
END;
```
Das letzte Fragezeichen steht dabei für den Ausgangsparameter der aus der DB kommt (die Prozedur legt einen neuen Eintrag an und gibt die steuerId zurück falls die steuerId vorher 0 ist, ansonsten wird die alte steuerId zurückgegeben).

2. Woran könnte es liegen, dass das Statement nicht ausgeführt wird, hier nochmal nen bissl Code:

Die Methode getCallableStatement
[JAVA=367]
private void getCallableStatement(final String sql) {
	cs = connection.prepareCall(sql);
}
[/code]

Der Aufruf (java)
[JAVA=252]
String sql = getSqlBefehl("UPDATE_STEUER");
this.getCallableStatement(sql); 
cs.setInt(1, steuer.getProfile().getId());
cs.setInt(2, steuer.getBefehlId());
cs.setInt(3, steuer.getReihenfolge());
cs.setInt(4, steuer.getStplZustandIdBefor().getId());
cs.setInt(5, steuer.getStplZustandIdNach().getId());
cs.setInt(6, steuer.getId());
cs.registerOutParameter(7, Types.NUMERIC);
cs.executeUpdate();
connection.commit();
steuer.setId(cs.getInt(7));
cs.close();
[/code]

Der Prozedurenaufruf (in Java: getSqlBefehl("UPDATE_STEUER"))

```
DECLARE
    steuerID NUMBER := ?;
BEGIN
    WFLPROD.DS_PKG.set_steuer(?,?,?,?,?,steuerID);
    ? := steuerID;
END;
```

Die Prozedur:

```
PROCEDURE SET_STEUER
      (
        profileID       IN number,
        befehlID        IN number,
        nummer          IN number,
        stplZustandVor  IN number,
        stplZustandNach IN number,
        steuerID        IN OUT number
      ) AS
      counter number;
    BEGIN
      IF steuerID = 0 THEN
        select ds_steuer_seq.nextval into steuerid from dual;
        INSERT
        INTO ds_steuer VALUES
          (
            profileid,
            befehlid,
            (SELECT max(r)+1
                FROM
                  (
                      SELECT 0 r FROM dual UNION
                      SELECT nvl(reihenfolge,0) r FROM ds_steuer WHERE profile_id = profileid
                  )
            ),
            stplzustandvor,
            stplzustandnach,
            steuerID
          );
      ELSE
      select steuerid into steuerid from dual;
        UPDATE ds_steuer
           set profile_id            = profileid,
               befehl_id             = befehlid,
               reihenfolge           = nummer,
               stpl_zustand_id_bevor = stplzustandvor,
               stpl_zustand_id_nach  = stplzustandnach
         WHERE steuer_id             = steuerid;
      END IF;
    END SET_STEUER;
```

Hoffe das sind nun nicht zuviele Fragen und ich freue mich schon auf die (hoffentlich) hilfreichen Antworten.

MfG
Gossi


----------



## Deros (11. Okt 2011)

1) kommt auf die DB an unter oracle wäre es: 

```
dbms_output.put_line(steuerID)
```

2) 

executeUpdate

public int executeUpdate()
                  throws SQLException

    Executes the SQL statement in this PreparedStatement object, which must be an *SQL INSERT, UPDATE or DELETE statement; or an SQL statement that returns nothing, such as a DDL statement*.

    Returns:
        either (1) the row count for INSERT, UPDATE, or DELETE statements or (2) 0 for SQL statements that return nothing 
    Throws:
        SQLException - if a database access error occurs or the SQL statement returns a ResultSet object


----------



## Gossi (11. Okt 2011)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> 2)
> 
> executeUpdate
> ...



Also, ich habs mal getestet, bei executeUpdate(), bekomme ich eine 1 zurück (also laut deiner Beschreibung den riow count.

Nehme ich cs.execute() , bekomme ich hingegegen false. -.-


----------



## Deros (11. Okt 2011)

dann probier doch mal "cs.executeQuery()"

edit: quatsch cs.execute müsste reichen willst ja kein resulset zurückhaben sondern nur den out-parameter. Wo kommt da dann bitte "false" zurück?!?

edit: achso als return, klar
wieder direkt aus der api in die du auch ruhig mal gucken darfst : 
"Returns:
    true if the first result is a ResultSet object; false if the first result is an update count or there is no result "

aber das problem seh ich trotzdem nicht, willst doch nix als return-wert sondern nur den out-parameter


----------



## Gossi (11. Okt 2011)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> dann probier doch mal "cs.executeQuery()"
> 
> edit: quatsch cs.execute müsste reichen willst ja kein resulset zurückhaben sondern nur den out-parameter. Wo kommt da dann bitte "false" zurück?!?
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber CallableStatement.execute() gibt ja true oder false zurück wenns erfolgreich ist oder fehlgeschlagen, oder hab ich mich da so extrem verlesen?

PS: Die Api hab ich auch offen, da schaue ich ja grad nach :rtfm:, aber die bringt mich auch net soviel weiter :bahnhof:


----------



## Deros (11. Okt 2011)

wenn was fehlschlägt? wenn ein Fehler auftritt kommt eine SQLException. kommt bei der zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
steuer.setId(cs.getInt(7));
```
 irgendein unerwartetes ergebnis oder was ist jetzt das problem??


----------



## Gossi (11. Okt 2011)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> wenn was fehlschlägt? wenn ein Fehler auftritt kommt eine SQLException. kommt bei der zeile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aso, nein, das Problem ist, das sich in der DB nichts tut, er also das Statement quasi garnicht ausführt, die Prozedur habe ich schonmal getestet, die Funktioniert eigentlich.....


----------



## Deros (11. Okt 2011)

öhhh...kein plan was übergibst du denn an die funktion und was kommt als id zurück? was heißt eigentlich funktioniert die funktion? tut sie es oder tut sie es nicht? 
ansonsten mal  ein 
	
	
	
	





```
EXCEPTION
    WHEN OTHERS THEN steuerID := -50
```
unten an deine prozedur hängen....kann sonst nur noch raten was du falsch machst :bahnhof:


----------



## Gossi (11. Okt 2011)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> öhhh...kein plan was übergibst du denn an die funktion und was kommt als id zurück? was heißt eigentlich funktioniert die funktion? tut sie es oder tut sie es nicht?
> ansonsten mal  ein
> 
> 
> ...



Also, funktionieren tut die Funktion, hab sie eben nochmals getestet, sie tut alles was ich von ihr will, solange Java ausm Spiel bleibt, ich werd nu einfach meine alte Lösung wieder aufn produktionsserver stellen, die hat einwandfrei funktioniert und dieser Abschnitt geht in 2 Wochen an meinen Kollegen wenn der ausm Urlaub wieder da is, also zwei weiter Wochen mit meinem unperformanten sch*** ueh:

Ich programmiere für sowas definitiv noch net lange genug, wenn nen Fehler kommt ohne Exception, der sich net durch ne einfache if-Abfrage lösen lässt bin ich echt immer aufgeschmissen , sorry das ich dir die Zeit gestohlen habe, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe :toll:


----------

